# Aviator fun!



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Hope you enjoy these pictures 





































x


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That is one happy birdie! Great photos.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I like the last one. 

What mutation is Tequila?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Did Tequila find a four leaf clover? 

Harnesses are so cool. I wish Kiwi would let me put one on her. I'd love to take her outside. :lol:


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

CaliTiels said:


> I like the last one.
> 
> What mutation is Tequila?


Cinnamon pearl pied, not many pearls left though...


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Gorgeous photos!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

She's a lucky birdie!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Yay! That looks like one super happy little fid!! Great pics! I love that last one c:


----------



## SlightlyNorth (May 26, 2014)

Goodness she looks happy, love the last picture! cx


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

She looks like she is having herself a grand time !


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

I'm glad you liked the pictures!


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Yoko loves outdoor flight with her aviator!


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

She is so cute! When cookie is trained and tamed I am so gonna take him outside for a walk in the garden. Or maybe even the park. Its mostly empty. But I don't think the park. It can be dangerous.


----------

